# Measuring and Displaying Temperatures



## McKraut (Aug 28, 2014)

I am looking for advice with what to do with my in-house boiler display.  Last year when I installed the boiler, I ran 2 lines of 5-wire thermostat wire the 100 feet from the boiler shed to the house. I had an Azel Digital Temperature Gauge to give me readouts on the temperature of the boiler return and supply. The problem I ran into (according to the manufacturer's representative) was that since the thermometers are thermistors, the distance of the run from the shed to the house added error, so the temp readouts were off by as much as 70 to 80 degrees. They did not offer any solution to the problem.
 What I would like to do is to have a display in the house that will tell me the temperature of the boiler supply and return. I did not have, but I would also like to monitor the stack temperature. 
 What I would like to know is:

 What thermometer can I use that won't be affected by the length of wire?

 What wire should I run from the house to the shed for the displays (if the thermostat wire is not correct)?

 Is there a special temperature sensor required for the supply and return pipes?

 What should I use as a temperature sensor for the stove pipe? I want a digital readout.

 What is a good digital display for the temperatures (and source) for this set-up?
 I don't understand much about electronics, so keep it simple for me. I am very good at following sound advice and good directions.

Thanks for your help,

Bob


----------



## Coal Reaper (Aug 28, 2014)

Controlbyweb x-300


----------



## McKraut (Aug 28, 2014)

I downloaded their product catalog and was just looking at it. I'm not sure if this is exactly what I'm looking for or not.


----------



## atvalaska (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't help ya ...but I did run 2 sets of 6pr wire in my trench  ! ...looking to do the same !


----------



## rkusek (Aug 29, 2014)

I think it would be easier to mount all the gauges you already have by the boiler and mount a Web camera that can see them all at once.  Pretty easy if your wireless Internet can reach the boiler shed.  That would allow you to view when not home too.  I'm going to try same using an old deactivated smartphone as the camera since that and WiFi will still work.  My shed is 350 feet away though so will need to put a wireless router down there.


----------



## WES999 (Aug 29, 2014)

You could try this:
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=449
You would be on the high limit on range (100')

Are you sure that the temp reading is  that far off? I have a thermistor sensor on my solar collector on the roof, 
controller in the basement, about 50-60' wire run that works fine.

You could use 2 or 3 of these and mount them in a nice box.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-D...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a568f9062
 With a K or a J thermocouple 100' of wire should be fine.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Aug 29, 2014)

i tihnk the sensors for x-300 can go that far or you can just run a cat5 from house computer and have the unit at the storage tanks like i did. 
this is the display i get: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/controlbyweb-x300-temp-monitor.116801/
you can also fix it up so you can view from any computer or smartphone, but i have not got tot hat yet...


----------



## McKraut (Aug 29, 2014)

rkusek said:


> I think it would be easier to mount all the gauges you already have by the boiler and mount a Web camera that can see them all at once.  Pretty easy if your wireless Internet can reach the boiler shed.  That would allow you to view when not home too.  I'm going to try same using an old deactivated smartphone as the camera since that and WiFi will still work.  My shed is 350 feet away though so will need to put a wireless router down there.



 I have considered this, but the wireless doesn't give me a signal.


----------



## McKraut (Aug 29, 2014)

WES999 said:


> You could try this:
> http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=449
> You would be on the high limit on range (100')
> 
> ...



 I will keep this in mind, and look into it over the holiday weekend. Yes, unfortunately, the Azel said that the boiler was supplying 243* to the house. Thanks for the info.

Bob


----------



## McKraut (Aug 29, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> i tihnk the sensors for x-300 can go that far or you can just run a cat5 from house computer and have the unit at the storage tanks like i did.
> this is the display i get: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/controlbyweb-x300-temp-monitor.116801/
> you can also fix it up so you can view from any computer or smartphone, but i have not got tot hat yet...



 What do you think of the X-300 so far? I'm not tech savvy so I need something that is easy/intuitive to use. In your thread what is the display showing your temperatures? 

Bob


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 2, 2014)

its great.  i am not very good with the computers either but it was not a problem to set it up to a dedicated laptop by just following the directions.  it will take you some "quiet time" to read everything through and get it set up.  getting the internet capability takes a bit more and i am not on that level.  waiting for a friend to give me a hand with that still.  each sensor has it own unique identifying number so you can move them around on the screen so it displays how you want and you can also give each a name.  i have not played with the relays yet but they requitre a low voltage circuit to operate the coil.
those pics are screenshots from the laptop.  display shows temps at different levels in the tank.  4/4 is top/supply, 0/4 is bottom/return, and then the temp in my boiler room as well as the barn where the storage tanks live and boiler room is located.  boiler room is insulated (but without a door) and barn is uninsulated steel structure.


----------



## JP11 (Sep 2, 2014)

McKraut said:


> What do you think of the X-300 so far? I'm not tech savvy so I need something that is easy/intuitive to use. In your thread what is the display showing your temperatures?
> 
> Bob


I got the lower box.  doesn't do a couple of the functions of the 300.. but worked great.  pretty easy setup.  I did just use an internet 'bridge' to put wired internet over my electrical grid out to the barn.  Well over 500' of wire to get out there..and internet works great.

JP


----------



## McKraut (Sep 3, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> its great.  i am not very good with the computers either but it was not a problem to set it up to a dedicated laptop by just following the directions.  it will take you some "quiet time" to read everything through and get it set up.  getting the internet capability takes a bit more and i am not on that level.  waiting for a friend to give me a hand with that still.  each sensor has it own unique identifying number so you can move them around on the screen so it displays how you want and you can also give each a name.  i have not played with the relays yet but they requitre a low voltage circuit to operate the coil.
> those pics are screenshots from the laptop.  display shows temps at different levels in the tank.  4/4 is top/supply, 0/4 is bottom/return, and then the temp in my boiler room as well as the barn where the storage tanks live and boiler room is located.  boiler room is insulated (but without a door) and barn is uninsulated steel structure.


Do you have the X-300 in your boiler room, and then run Cat5 wire to your router(house)? I'm still trying to figure out how my set up will work.
Bob


----------



## McKraut (Sep 3, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> its great.  i am not very good with the computers either but it was not a problem to set it up to a dedicated laptop by just following the directions.  it will take you some "quiet time" to read everything through and get it set up.  getting the internet capability takes a bit more and i am not on that level.  waiting for a friend to give me a hand with that still.  each sensor has it own unique identifying number so you can move them around on the screen so it displays how you want and you can also give each a name.  i have not played with the relays yet but they requitre a low voltage circuit to operate the coil.
> those pics are screenshots from the laptop.  display shows temps at different levels in the tank.  4/4 is top/supply, 0/4 is bottom/return, and then the temp in my boiler room as well as the barn where the storage tanks live and boiler room is located.  boiler room is insulated (but without a door) and barn is uninsulated steel structure.


Sorry, follow up question for you and JT. Do you monitor your storage tank temps too?


----------



## McKraut (Sep 3, 2014)

JP11 said:


> I got the lower box.  doesn't do a couple of the functions of the 300.. but worked great.  pretty easy setup.  I did just use an internet 'bridge' to put wired internet over my electrical grid out to the barn.  Well over 500' of wire to get out there..and internet works great.
> 
> JP


Thanks JP. When you say lower box, do you mean the Temperature Module?  I don't know what a bridge is but I was planning on having the module in the boiler room, running Cat5 wire from the module to the router in the house, then picking up the signal from the router. Will that work? 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Tennman (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm trying to solve a similar problem. Just read about "powerline network adapters" like you're using JP. That looks like it would allow me to keep my pump out in the barn but avoid trenching for a Cat5. It looks like these inexpensive network adapters and the X-300 product will allow me to control my pump remotely, give me the internet in the barn, and some data logging. Which powerline adapter are you using? Taco offers a network compatible ECM pump so this would tie it all together.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 3, 2014)

McKraut said:


> Do you have the X-300 in your boiler room, and then run Cat5 wire to your router(house)? I'm still trying to figure out how my set up will work.
> Bob


 yes.  cat5 goes from x-300 directly to dedicated laptop.  gotta adjust some setting (in the directions) and set the pre-determined IP address.  then youre good to go.  that hardest part is figuring out which sensor is located where.  i had a fire and the first ones to warm up started at the top of the tanks.  but then the sensor on the return line threw everything off and i just had to figure that out.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 3, 2014)

McKraut said:


> Sorry, follow up question for you and JT. Do you monitor your storage tank temps too?


 yup.  thats the whole idea of this, isnt it?  a quick glance at the screen can tell me how much heat i have left in the tanks.  multiple sensors is much better than just one at top and bottom.  if i care to do the math, i can figure out how many pounds of wood to load in my boiler to bring it to full charge (assuming no call for heat at the house of course).


----------



## JP11 (Sep 3, 2014)

Tennman said:


> I'm trying to solve a similar problem. Just read about "powerline network adapters" like you're using JP. That looks like it would allow me to keep my pump out in the barn but avoid trenching for a Cat5. It looks like these inexpensive network adapters and the X-300 product will allow me to control my pump remotely, give me the internet in the barn, and some data logging. Which powerline adapter are you using? Taco offers a network compatible ECM pump so this would tie it all together.


Yes.  I used the 'temperature module' because I didn't care about accessing from internet, or data log gin.. I can access from anywhere on same IP address (anywhere connected in my house or barn)

Yes.. no trenching needed.  I just used a 'ethernet bridge'  or power line network adapter if you want to go over 500 feet, and thru 3 junction boxes, and the internet is plenty fast.  

Bridge says 'PLUG LINK by Asoka' on it.  

JP


----------



## JP11 (Sep 3, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> yup.  thats the whole idea of this, isnt it?  a quick glance at the screen can tell me how much heat i have left in the tanks.  multiple sensors is much better than just one at top and bottom.  if i care to do the math, i can figure out how many pounds of wood to load in my boiler to bring it to full charge (assuming no call for heat at the house of course).



yes.  I have two tanks.. with top and bottom probes in each.  I don't think any more sensors are required.  In fact.. when spray foaming, one of my two 'tank bottom' got taken out.  Two tanks are plumbed identical, and temps stay right together.

JP


----------



## Tennman (Sep 3, 2014)

Thx JP. Pretty powerful and hopefully user friendly. Solves a lot of issues for me.


----------



## McKraut (Sep 6, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> yes.  cat5 goes from x-300 directly to dedicated laptop.  gotta adjust some setting (in the directions) and set the pre-determined IP address.  then youre good to go.  that hardest part is figuring out which sensor is located where.  i had a fire and the first ones to warm up started at the top of the tanks.  but then the sensor on the return line threw everything off and i just had to figure that out.





Coal Reaper said:


> yes.  cat5 goes from x-300 directly to dedicated laptop.  gotta adjust some setting (in the directions) and set the pre-determined IP address.  then youre good to go.  that hardest part is figuring out which sensor is located where.  i had a fire and the first ones to warm up started at the top of the tanks.  but then the sensor on the return line threw everything off and i just had to figure that out.


OK. I did contact the manufacturer and found out a few things from them. This looks like this is the way to go. Thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## McKraut (Sep 6, 2014)

JP11 said:


> Yes.  I used the 'temperature module' because I didn't care about accessing from internet, or data log gin.. I can access from anywhere on same IP address (anywhere connected in my house or barn)
> 
> Yes.. no trenching needed.  I just used a 'ethernet bridge'  or power line network adapter if you want to go over 500 feet, and thru 3 junction boxes, and the internet is plenty fast.
> 
> ...



JP, I am looking at the Plug Link and I have a question about the setup. Do you have to install two of the units? I would think you'd need a unit to transmit the data and one unit to receive the data. I am glad to hear about this option. It will save a lot of time. 

Bob


----------



## McKraut (Sep 6, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> yup.  thats the whole idea of this, isnt it?  a quick glance at the screen can tell me how much heat i have left in the tanks.  multiple sensors is much better than just one at top and bottom.  if i care to do the math, i can figure out how many pounds of wood to load in my boiler to bring it to full charge (assuming no call for heat at the house of course).



Sorry, that was the wrong question. I meant to ask if you monitor your stack temperature, not storage. The Control by Web representative said the  X-300 was good only up to 257*


----------



## JP11 (Sep 6, 2014)

McKraut said:


> JP, I am looking at the Plug Link and I have a question about the setup. Do you have to install two of the units? I would think you'd need a unit to transmit the data and one unit to receive the data. I am glad to hear about this option. It will save a lot of time.
> 
> Bob



I'm not entirely sure, as I didn't buy them at the store.  BUT.. the two units are identical.  I assume they come in packs of 2.  You plug it in the wall, and plug the internet cable in.  I haven't bothered to put a wireless router in the barn yet... but after a nasty virus attack on my wife' s data.. I'm leaning towards Network Attached storage out there.  I'll just add a hub to the plug out at the barn.  Right now it just goes into the inverter.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 7, 2014)

I have to say I never knew this existed.  Thanks for the education.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 8, 2014)

McKraut said:


> Sorry, that was the wrong question. I meant to ask if you monitor your stack temperature, not storage. The Control by Web representative said the  X-300 was good only up to 257*


 i do not monitor stack temp.  my boiler shuts of when the stack temp falls below setpoint.  there may be other probes available elsewhere that work with the x300.


----------



## McKraut (Sep 8, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I have to say I never knew this existed.  Thanks for the education.



Yes, I agree. Thanks to all for your help and advice. I'm going to order the equipment today and get things set up. If I remember I'll give an update.

Bob


----------



## McKraut (Sep 23, 2014)

Good Evening Everybody,

  I wanted to post that I finished the installation of the X-300I. The computer set up and probe installation took about 8 hours. I used a total of 6 sensors (out of a possible 8). I've attached a screen shot of the display. I am not especially computer savvy, but the set up was pretty straightforward. I am still trying to figure out the router and email settings. I will work on them tonight. All in all I am very happy with what I have seen so far. The only thing I did not like about the X-300 is that I could not use a probe for the stack. The maximum temperature for their probes is 257*. They would sell me another device that would use an RTD sensor, but the device , plus sensor, would be well over another $100. I ended up buying a probe and meter from Amazon. That set up was a breeze. 
 Special thanks to JP11 and Coal Reaper for their help.

 If you have any questions, let me know.


Bob


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 23, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## JP11 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool.  you can get in the settings and put your name... or whatever you want where it says X300.  Mine says Vigas I think.

You can also get it to remove the sensors not used, just to clean up the display.

JP


----------



## atvalaska (Sep 24, 2014)

McKraut said:


> Good Evening Everybody,
> 
> I wanted to post that I finished the installation of the X-300I. The computer set up and probe installation took about 8 hours. I used a total of 6 sensors (out of a possible 8). I've attached a screen shot of the display. I am not especially computer savvy, but the set up was pretty straightforward. I am still trying to figure out the router and email settings. I will work on them tonight. All in all I am very happy with what I have seen so far. The only thing I did not like about the X-300 is that I could not use a probe for the stack. The maximum temperature for their probes is 257*. They would sell me another device that would use an RTD sensor, but the device , plus sensor, would be well over another $100. I ended up buying a probe and meter from Amazon. That set up was a breeze.
> Special thanks to JP11 and Coal Reaper for their help.
> ...


   that looks great ...hows about a "part list" of what u got into this ...so a slow, short bus guy like me can gather the needed items and  get my/own stuff up and running....


----------



## McKraut (Sep 25, 2014)

atvalaska said:


> that looks great ...hows about a "part list" of what u got into this ...so a slow, short bus guy like me can gather the needed items and  get my/own stuff up and running....



The parts list is pretty short. I bought the X-300-I in a package that included a transformer and one temperature sensor. I purchased 5 additional sensors. The sales rep said I could save money by using either thermostat wire or Cat-5 that I might already have. I used thermostat wire I had run underground from the boiler room to our house and kept the module in my house, not out in the shed. I hooked the X-300-I into my router with an extra cable I had left over from a new router I had bought. I think that ControlByWeb sells short ones for a few dollars. I did have problems with accessing the X-300 through my laptop and I had questions concerning graphing the data from the sensors. I got a quick, DETAILED, response from their support people. I am not the best with computers, but I figured out how to change an I.P. address on my router, and,magically the X-300 display is on now my laptop. Tomorrow I will tackle the graphing on Excel.
 Nothing frustrates me more then not getting help from a company after you've purchased their product. Yes, they may have gotten my money once, but you'll never get it again. ControlByWeb has been great and I would not hesitate to buy from them again.
 If you have any more requests, let me know.

Bob


----------



## atvalaska (Sep 25, 2014)

McKraut said:


> The parts list is pretty short. I bought the X-300-I in a package that included a transformer and one temperature sensor. I purchased 5 additional sensors. The sales rep said I could save money by using either thermostat wire or Cat-5 that I might already have. I used thermostat wire I had run underground from the boiler room to our house and kept the module in my house, not out in the shed. I hooked the X-300-I into my router with an extra cable I had left over from a new router I had bought. I think that ControlByWeb sells short ones for a few dollars. I did have problems with accessing the X-300 through my laptop and I had questions concerning graphing the data from the sensors. I got a quick, DETAILED, response from their support people. I am not the best with computers, but I figured out how to change an I.P. address on my router, and,magically the X-300 display is on now my laptop. Tomorrow I will tackle the graphing on Excel.
> Nothing frustrates me more then not getting help from a company after you've purchased their product. Yes, they may have gotten my money once, but you'll never get it again. ControlByWeb has been great and I would not hesitate to buy from them again.
> If you have any more requests, let me know.
> 
> Bob


thanks    change that 1970 time date while your at it lol


----------



## McKraut (Sep 25, 2014)

atvalaska said:


> thanks    change that 1970 time date while your at it lol



 Yep. Taken care of. I wouldn't mind going back to 1970. I'd be 7 years old, have no responsibilities, and get recess......I'd even have hair again.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Sep 29, 2014)

McKraut said:


> The parts list is pretty short. I bought the X-300-I in a package that included a transformer and one temperature sensor. I purchased 5 additional sensors. The sales rep said I could save money by using either thermostat wire or Cat-5 that I might already have. I used thermostat wire I had run underground from the boiler room to our house and kept the module in my house, not out in the shed. I hooked the X-300-I into my router with an extra cable I had left over from a new router I had bought. I think that ControlByWeb sells short ones for a few dollars. I did have problems with accessing the X-300 through my laptop and I had questions concerning graphing the data from the sensors. I got a quick, DETAILED, response from their support people. I am not the best with computers, but I figured out how to change an I.P. address on my router, and,magically the X-300 display is on now my laptop. Tomorrow I will tackle the graphing on Excel.
> Nothing frustrates me more then not getting help from a company after you've purchased their product. Yes, they may have gotten my money once, but you'll never get it again. ControlByWeb has been great and I would not hesitate to buy from them again.
> If you have any more requests, let me know.
> 
> Bob



I just worked with Dan to get his X300 all up and running, and it was a relative breeze.  I tried programming before I went to his place, spent an hour and a half trying to connect to the device, and 4 laptops later finally determined that the RJ45 port on my backup laptop (new one doesn't even have one) didn't work.  and I don't even know where to start finding the IP address info on windows 8.    that said, the tech support I got from the company was top notch and patient, the equipment performed flawlessly, and once dan gets his router stuff set up, I can watch his system from my shop 200 miles away.
I do like that we can add relays to the system and make it do even more cool (or Hot?) stuff.   I will be using more of these.  and maybe even supplying them to customers for the first winter for no charge to make sure things are running smoothly.  Important since I'm getting more and more calls from further away these days.  Word is getting out....


----------



## McKraut (Sep 29, 2014)

Karl_northwind said:


> I just worked with Dan to get his X300 all up and running, and it was a relative breeze.  I tried programming before I went to his place, spent an hour and a half trying to connect to the device, and 4 laptops later finally determined that the RJ45 port on my backup laptop (new one doesn't even have one) didn't work.  and I don't even know where to start finding the IP address info on windows 8.    that said, the tech support I got from the company was top notch and patient, the equipment performed flawlessly, and once dan gets his router stuff set up, I can watch his system from my shop 200 miles away.
> I do like that we can add relays to the system and make it do even more cool (or Hot?) stuff.   I will be using more of these.  and maybe even supplying them to customers for the first winter for no charge to make sure things are running smoothly.  Important since I'm getting more and more calls from further away these days.  Word is getting out....



 I think supplying them to new customers is a great idea. I spent the first year doing my best to guess what was going on with my system. The X-300 makes it a snap.

Bob


----------



## bmblank (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a question about the x300.
I'm seriously considering getting one of the modules, not sure which, if any, yet.  I have an azel right now and I'm not too happy with it.  It was doing good for a while, then it was 10 degrees off for a while, then it was 30 and I think it's around 40 degrees off right now.  I like the idea of being able to monitor using the computer and get it on my phone and everything.  But I'd also like a display at the top of my stairs so that I can glance at it on my way to bed and see if I need to make a fire.  Anyway, does anybody know of a way to have a simple display (lcd would be awesome) being driven by the x300 without having a laptop stuck to the wall?  I'd rather not have a tablet or phone dedicated to the sensors web page.  Seems like an expensive digital readout.
I suppose this is beyond the scope of controlbyweb and into computer hardware, but if anybody  had any ideas that'd be awesome.  Thanks
blank


----------



## McKraut (Oct 5, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I have a question about the x300.
> I'm seriously considering getting one of the modules, not sure which, if any, yet.  I have an azel right now and I'm not too happy with it.  It was doing good for a while, then it was 10 degrees off for a while, then it was 30 and I think it's around 40 degrees off right now.  I like the idea of being able to monitor using the computer and get it on my phone and everything.  But I'd also like a display at the top of my stairs so that I can glance at it on my way to bed and see if I need to make a fire.  Anyway, does anybody know of a way to have a simple display (lcd would be awesome) being driven by the x300 without having a laptop stuck to the wall?  I'd rather not have a tablet or phone dedicated to the sensors web page.  Seems like an expensive digital readout.
> I suppose this is beyond the scope of controlbyweb and into computer hardware, but if anybody  had any ideas that'd be awesome.  Thanks
> blank



 I initially wanted to have a bank of displays on my wall in our mudroom. After getting the X-300, I am glad I went this route. I am not a person that is tied to electronics, but I do keep them around. I can access the X-300 display on my laptop, phone, or Kindle. Last thing I do at night and first thing I do in the morning is take a quick look at the Kindle and see how things are going outside in the boiler room. It's as easy as clicking as clicking an icon on the desktop. It was expensive at first glance, but if you look at the price of 8 separate displays, it's not as bad. I think it was worth it.
 I hope this helps,

Bob


----------



## JP11 (Oct 5, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I have a question about the x300.
> I'm seriously considering getting one of the modules, not sure which, if any, yet.  I have an azel right now and I'm not too happy with it.  It was doing good for a while, then it was 10 degrees off for a while, then it was 30 and I think it's around 40 degrees off right now.  I like the idea of being able to monitor using the computer and get it on my phone and everything.  But I'd also like a display at the top of my stairs so that I can glance at it on my way to bed and see if I need to make a fire.  Anyway, does anybody know of a way to have a simple display (lcd would be awesome) being driven by the x300 without having a laptop stuck to the wall?  I'd rather not have a tablet or phone dedicated to the sensors web page.  Seems like an expensive digital readout.
> I suppose this is beyond the scope of controlbyweb and into computer hardware, but if anybody  had any ideas that'd be awesome.  Thanks
> blank



Well, off the top of my head....

not quite as much data as a real display.. but there are some programable switches that you could wire in some LEDs.  You could have a combination of two or 3 LEDs that could tell you when it's time for a fire... or at least when it's time to go look at a real display to see what's up.

JP


----------



## jebatty (Oct 5, 2014)

> I'd rather not have a tablet or phone dedicated to the sensors web page. Seems like an expensive digital readout.


 This really is quite inexpensive. A low-end tablet is well under $100. I use one to monitor my PV system which has web-based reporting.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Oct 6, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I have a question about the x300.
> I'm seriously considering getting one of the modules, not sure which, if any, yet.  I have an azel right now and I'm not too happy with it.  It was doing good for a while, then it was 10 degrees off for a while, then it was 30 and I think it's around 40 degrees off right now.  I like the idea of being able to monitor using the computer and get it on my phone and everything.  But I'd also like a display at the top of my stairs so that I can glance at it on my way to bed and see if I need to make a fire.  Anyway, does anybody know of a way to have a simple display (lcd would be awesome) being driven by the x300 without having a laptop stuck to the wall?  I'd rather not have a tablet or phone dedicated to the sensors web page.  Seems like an expensive digital readout.
> I suppose this is beyond the scope of controlbyweb and into computer hardware, but if anybody  had any ideas that'd be awesome.  Thanks
> blank


I'm sure you could find an old smartphone with a wifi connection that you could use, keep it plugged in and velcro it to the wall.  keep the browser open or set it to your home page for the display page.   with the mergers around here, I and my wife have 2 or 3 perfectly good smartphones laying around that we "can't use" on the new network.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 9, 2014)

I use Logger 2020.
It can send sms alarms. and u can have a webpage where you can put the mesurments on a picure.
It can also read your electrical usge.
http://www.e-logger.se/pub?hansson&p=1


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 9, 2014)

Alas, seems to be Swedish only.
As a side note, that web page came up SUPER quick.


----------



## atvalaska (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.controlproductsonline.com/temperature-products-c-1-l-en.html   hummm..........


----------



## TCaldwell (Oct 30, 2014)

Does the x 300 have the ability to average multiple temp sensors?


----------



## eauzonedan (Nov 3, 2014)

Likely.... They give you options to write programs and also to re-format the output. The full manual at about 150 pages is on the site for download. The staff is also very helpful. I have pulled down the ascii text file and that captures all sensor readings with a date stamp at any interval you spec. Not real time but it would be easy to bounce that thru a spreadsheet if you so chose. I'm seeing 30+ degrees of spread top to bottom both before and after a burn in my 1500. Mike at precision chem wants me to add a filter and I'm thinking to run it off the blower circuit to provide some mix on the heating cycle but not during the draw down. 30 + degrees is a lot of storage I'm not re-charging
Dan


----------



## marty53 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys-  just wanted to chime in I'm also an x300 devotee.  I created an all in one realtime plus graphing webpage for my x300.  The x300 log.txt is pulled every 5 minutes and read into a database.  This is a pretty custom solution, but just to give you an idea what it can do:

http://x300.ddns.net


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 20, 2014)

i need to make this happen with mine.  very nice!


----------



## marty53 (Nov 20, 2014)

pm me if anyone has their x300 live on the web and is interested in plugging into my system ... I think with some fairly simple modifications I could make it work


----------



## Tennman (Nov 20, 2014)

Marty, What do you mean by "plugging into my system"? I'm assuming you built some type of x300 script or something to produce that terrific data display. Are you meaning to share the script or we ship data to your application. Confused but sure like the display.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 20, 2014)

marty53 said:


> pm me if anyone has their x300 live on the web


 that is in fact my very next hurdle!  right now i am on a dedicated laptop and cannot for the life of me get it to work any other way.  any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## marty53 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, so the first step is getting your x300 'out there on the internet'  I should be able to help those of you who don't have that, the controlbyweb help is pretty good too.

Second, once the x300 is available to the internet, my site can parse its data log just like it does with my own x300 unit.  so, you'd go to a URL like :  http://x300.ddns.net/?site=tennman.ddns.net  and you would get the same display, just using the data from your x300


----------



## Tennman (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I get it. Our data would be "picked up" by your site when we logged in and display the data of "?site=tennman.ddns.net"??? Probably pretty obvious I'm NOT a web designer. Once the data is "out there" it sounds like you'd need to build dedicated links for a bunch of us forum guys to link our IP address to your display. Sounds like making potentially a lot work for yourself. Am I close


----------



## marty53 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thats basically it.  I designed it with this in mind (being used by other people).  I spent a decent amount of time on it and figured its probably something other folks would want.  The graphing is the main added feature obviously.  So what my site does behind the scenes is read your x300's log.txt file every 5 minutes and writes it into a database which can be easily queried by the interface of the site.  I'd just need little configuration files for each of you, scripts do the rest.


----------



## Tennman (Nov 20, 2014)

Got it. A week's worth of data would still be small and you'd have a point where old data goes in the trash. Pretty cool. I'll be watching. The guys who are up now should find your "hobby" pretty attractive. I need to get the powerline network working in the barn before the x300 then we'll chat. Right now running with CAT5 laying in the yard. You might be a geeky redneck if........


----------



## Hansson (Nov 25, 2014)

Got the measuring on my flu gas working now.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 25, 2014)

That's interesting. Does the same temp sensor that gives you those readings, also control your boiler fan & pump stops & starts? Looks like the same brand as my flue gas stat (Rokgas). I think.


----------



## Hansson (Nov 26, 2014)

No its only a temp sensor.
PT1000 High temp sensor -50 to +400°C

http://www.energibutiken.se/en/16-temperature-sensors
I set up an sms alarm. So when the flu temp reaches 240 I get an sms that its time to clean the boiler from ash..


----------



## gregwhs2000 (Dec 10, 2014)

So for everyone using a x300 or similar ... do you mount all the temp sensors the same way?  Do you use full immersion wells or strap them to your supply/return pipes?  Or both?

Any tips for placement of the sensors?


----------



## Coal Reaper (Dec 10, 2014)

no wells here.  strapped to supply and return.  3 other sensors at 1/4, 2/4, and 3/4 levels of tank.  those were taped in place and then covered with spray foam.


----------



## gregwhs2000 (Dec 10, 2014)

Coal Reaper said:


> no wells here.  strapped to supply and return.  3 other sensors at 1/4, 2/4, and 3/4 levels of tank.  those were taped in place and then covered with spray foam.


 So which sensors did you buy?  The one for $9.99 or $12.99?  http://www.controlbyweb.com/sensor_accessories.html


----------



## Coal Reaper (Dec 11, 2014)

Cheap ones. Unit comes with one weatherproof that i was going to put outside but i lost one of my other sensors at some point so i didnt do that. Thay are operating fine after almost two years.


----------

